

The page is live to request an invite to Google Music - thekevan
http://music.google.com/music/usernotinvited?u=0

======
0x0
Only available to the United States :(

~~~
thomasgerbe
As someone who wants to use Spotify and lives in the U.S... _shrugs_

------
bunni
Why would they use an engineer who can't emote in their promotional film?

As far as the service goes what use is syncing my mp3s when I've given up mp3s
entirely for streaming subscription services like rdio? I think the market for
this product was when my.mp3.com launched - 2000.

------
robotmachine
They lost me at 'upload your music'. I'd rather not put everything on their
servers...

I'll stick to subsonic.org

------
joe_bleau
I'm getting "Bad Request Error 400"; anyone else?

~~~
endtime
I got that in Opera but not in Chrome. The button was also a different color.

------
bxr
Is this the syncing we saw demoed at I/O last year? That got me excited, but I
haven't heard anything more about it.

If hope this is good enough that I can re-retire my ipod. I brought it back
out after I discovered listening to music on my android was too much of a
bother.

